# Muay Thai Shorts



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone recommend any good sites for getting shorts off of?

fightshop etc just dont have a great selection.


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

MMA Clothing - MMA Gear - MMA Equipment - MMA Fight Gear & Gloves

They may not have a huge selection, but you might like one of the ones they have.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually use different sites or buy them from a local shop lol. I've heard ebay are pretty good for prices and thai shorts as there coming direct from Thailand, Only problem with that is the postage time will take a couple of weeks.

Buy Muay Thai Shorts at FightStuffGlobal.com

And also MMA Factory  .


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

TheOutlawConnor said:


> MMA Clothing - MMA Gear - MMA Equipment - MMA Fight Gear & Gloves
> 
> They may not have a huge selection, but you might like one of the ones they have.


Fully aware marc has a site haha, its like a race to link mmafactory as quick as possible as soon as anybody mentions buying equipment lol.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

haha, i got a good pair of custom shorts made cheap, best just google'in it to be honest mate, or ebay like someone else has said


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

Billionmore - Rare Thai Buddhist amulets and Talismans, Great-Value Muaythai Boxing shorts and gears, Discount center of Asian products.

lots of people recommend this


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

Home - Custom Shorts

lots of people using this now


----------



## ChrisCC (Jun 13, 2011)

Muay Thai Art - Thai Boxing gear | Kickboxing Shorts

I got a couple orders from this site so far. Really love their stuff.


----------



## CraigM (Jul 27, 2011)

mma factory is a great site but they really need to improve there range of shorts as its pretty poor at the moment


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What brands would you like to see craig ? We dont specialise in Muay Thai shorts to be honest, we have found there is not a big demand for it


----------



## CraigM (Jul 27, 2011)

some kings or a couple pairs of twins might be good. as u say if theres no demand then theres not much point though, i like the contract killer shorts considering buying a pair anyway


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

IMHO Contract Killers look better on screen, they used to be really nice the material has changed, the quality of the shorts are not the best, for your money Hayabusa, Jaco, sprawl Fusion or even Form are much better


----------



## CraigM (Jul 27, 2011)

i had a pair of hayabusas which i really didnt like. the velcro fasteners kept catching the draw strings on the shorts and ruined them after about a week, the red thai symbols on the back after one wash came away and stained red dots all over the shorts and very unforgiving in the crotch area lol! thanks for the advice will have a look at them


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You had the Kyoudo Hayabusa's - they have brought out the Shiai shorts now, much improved in terms of Quality and forgivingness of the crotch


----------



## KristaC (Apr 17, 2012)

That depends what you're looking for actually. Are you looking for one of the best quality? or you might prefer any brand specifically.

If you're looking for the brands from Thailand (where i'm from) I will recommend you the brand Raja and Twins. These two are the tops.

Other brandnew brands from Thailand are also good but you might not have been familiar with them so I don't wanna point them out. Some young factories in Thailand right now can make as best muay thai shorts as those 2 big factories now with much lower price.


----------



## fz6 (Jun 28, 2012)

It's a shame as like the OP said, there's not many shops stocking a wide range of shorts. Mate picked up some cheapies but they plucked as soon as it hit the velcro on the thai pads.


----------

